# Drinking water can help heal the body.



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 20, 2014)

I was reading an article by dr, Batmanghelij  tonite, and he has written a book which you may have already heard about. It is called "Your Body's Many Cries For  Water", and in the book he describes how he has treated many different symptoms with nothing more than water, and a pinch of sea salt.
Since our body is mostly water, it makes sense to me that having a shortage of it can cause many problems, and create pain. Our brain is 85% water, so when it becomes dehydrated, we can experience memory problems, and it has also been linked to being a cause for MS, fibromyalgia, and lupus.

Here is a short video by Dr. Batmanghelij,and he goes into some of the basic ideas in this video, but to fully appreciate the need our body has for water, it is good to read the book itself, or at least listen to more of his interviews.
I know we are always told that we need to drink 8 glasses of water daily, but they never really go into exactly WHY it is so important, or what can happen to our body if we don't, and this little video will help explain the reasons we need to drink more water.

I make my own pure distilled water to drink, so I don't get any fluoride, or other chemicals in the water. I love the taste and bite of carbonation, so I usually put the water through the Sodastream, and make it sparkling water, and i drink at least 2 of the liter bottles of water every day now. I bought the Celtic sea salt at the health food store, and that is what goes in our food, since the natural salt is also important to healing our body.

http://youtu.be/oCfDzPs8tvA


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2014)

I haven't looked at the video yet, but I agree that water is very important for us to drink daily.  Once when I was working, I became dehydrated and started getting dizzy spells and seeing 'floaters' in my peripheral vision.  A day of catching up on my water was the cure.  I drink Canada Dry plain seltzer water, no salt, sugar, caffeine or anything else added.  We've been considering buying a Soda Stream to make our own carbonated water.  I also drink filtered tap water, but my filters don't remove fluoride.  Been using sea salt for years now, and tried some Himalayan, but haven't tried Celtic yet.

Water help to flush out and detox our organs too, like the liver and kidneys.  I try to drink a glass of tepid water in the mornings with organic lemon juice added, a cheap and easy way to cleanse. :lemo:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 20, 2014)

SeaBreeze, adding the lemon is a good idea, it helps alkalize  our body, and it adds a nice taste to the water as well. I cut either a lemon or sometimes a lime into wedges, and add that to my drinking water.
I got a Sodastream Penguin from my daughter for Christmas, and I so totally LOVE it !  She knew that I was buying the sparkling water to drink, so she gave me the Sodastream so that i can make my own drinking water. They are easy to use, and will save you paying for water, hauling it home, and then having to dispose of the containers afterwards.
I am sure you would find a Sodastream well worth it if you get one.

Since they mostly use plain old tap water to make most soda drinks, I was concerned about the contaminants in the sparkling water, and now I can make it with my distilled water, which I know is completely pure and contaminant free.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2014)

I start my day with a glass of water.


----------



## Ina (Feb 21, 2014)

I love our well water, it is cool amd sweet, but we still have it's quality tested regularly. I try to drink at least 3 large 16 oz. glasses a day. :cart:


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2014)

However, If you find yourself craving water too often you may be having the onset of diabetes.

  Better check with your doctor.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 21, 2014)

Have always adhered to the rule of drinking lots and lots of fresh water.  There's nothing more refreshing after floating around the the briny sea than that first sip from the hose while rinsing off.  BUT, I have decided that the health effects of drinking a lot of water is not from keeping the body well hydrated but from the exercise gained by walking back and forth to the bathroom.


----------



## Raven (Feb 21, 2014)

I always have a glass of cool, but not ice cold, water before I have my breakfast
and coffee.
I think water is necessary for the body and drink more through the day.


Great pictures That Guy!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 21, 2014)

Falcon said:


> However, If you find yourself craving water too often you may be having the onset of diabetes.
> 
> Better check with your doctor.



Being dehydrated is apparently one of the things that causes the adult-onset diabetes, and getting enough water and sea salt can also help to control it.

" Water prevents and helps to cure early adult-onset diabetes.Adult-onset diabetes is another adaptive state to severe dehydration of the human body. To have adequate water in circulation and for the brain's priority water needs, the release of insulin is inhibited to prevent insulin from pushing water into all body cells. In diabetes, only some cells get survival rations of water. Water and some salt will reverse adult-onset diabetes in its early stages. 


Not recognizing adult-onset diabetes as a complication of dehydration will, in time, cause massive damage to the blood vessels all over the body. It will cause eventual loss of the toes, feet and legs from gangrene. It will cause eye damage, even blindness."

http://www.watercure.com/wondersofwater.html


----------



## rt3 (Feb 23, 2014)

as people get older the density of their body mass changes. this is usually a decrease in muscle mass and call frailness. this causes a change in the isomolarity of the fluids in the body especially the blood stream. as a result the normal built in triggers the body uses to tell us we are thirsty are used and seniors as a rule do not drink enough water because they are not thirsty. so have a trick to help you remember, something like after a tinkle drink some sprinkle


----------



## rt3 (Feb 23, 2014)

the fluid intake you do have must be isomolal or it will suck the liquid from the cells. until the electrolyte level is the same on both sides of the cell membrane. coffee causes diurisis an dehydration. diabetes with its high level of sugar in the blood stream suck the water out of the cell to balance the osmolarity. low water per se doesn't cause diabetes.


----------



## Ina (Feb 23, 2014)

Why sea salt over the others?


----------



## rt3 (Feb 23, 2014)

ok, ------  sea salt is popular these days, because in doesn't contain the Aluminum compounds added to other salts to keep them from caking.


----------



## Ina (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks rt3, we were wondering.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2014)

I drink 2-3 pots of coffee a day as well and I'm still healthy as a horse.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 23, 2014)

I drink up to 10 mugs a day...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 23, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I drink 2-3 pots of coffee a day as well and I'm still healthy as a horse.



Healthy as a horse drinking 2-3 pots of coffee . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I drink up to 10 mugs a day...



There you go - a kindred spirit! 



That Guy said:


> Healthy as a horse drinking 2-3 pots of coffee . . .



WIIIIILLLLLBURRRRR!!! :rofl:

I wonder if a horse would get all freaky if he drank coffee? Do any of our horse-people know?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 23, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> There you go - a kindred spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only time I ever had to give one coffee was when he got impacted (too much alfalfa pellets), and the vet said to give him strong black coffee to help him purge his gut, and get everything working again. 
Since he was laying down from the intestinal pain of the impaction, we just filled up pop bottles with warm coffee and wesson oil, and poured it down his throat, then forced him to get up on his feet and walk around, and finally, nature took its course, and he was much better.
He did not become a habitual coffee drinker after this first exposure, so probably horses are not all that fond of coffee... just my theory, though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks, Happy - I kind of figured that it would be used as an aid for bowel movements, since many humans experience the same thing. Luckily I'm not one of them.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have started drinking a lot of water over that last, few years.  It is so logical that I need to, with all I've read.  Also, just to share one miraculous thing (to me) is I thought I was having a heart-attack about 2 years ago now.  And I have have a few episodes since, but after being examined, some tests etc., they found it to be Esophageal Spasms.  Well, evidently, they are like the symptoms of women's heart attacks, which I guess can be diff. then men's.  Mine was a bad ache in my back, which became worse as it seemed to move forward and up into my jaw, and even my teeth, I mean it put me flat down not moving in bed.  And it always happened early a.m. like 3-5 ish a.m.

So the Cardio gave me nitro for the ES's.  Ok, fine I think, and ended up having to use one, or two.  Then I read this article online by a gal whose mother had ES attacks several times a day.  She had read about drinking cold water, like a full 8 oz glass when they happened.  She tried it and it worked.  So I tried it on the next one I had and it worked, way fast, within 5 seconds the ache stopped.  I keep the nitro in case it ever fails, but I keep the water by me all night, and drink plenty during the day.  Water is good for me, and I believe it can help with MANY things that seem to be wrong with us.  Also, I found dehydration can disguise itself as hunger.  So now when I feel hungry when I really shouldn't be, I drink a glass of water first Denise  PS Thank HFL


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm hoping some of our Florida members can answer a question: do you drink the tap water down there? 

I've heard quite a few stories about how bad it is ...


----------



## Ina (Feb 23, 2014)

Good info nwlady.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

yw Ina, I am always up for reading about alternatives.  Of course only trying them out has made a believer out of me, or a non-believer.  Another thing that was really one of the most amazing things that ever happened to me was when the doctors filled me full of antibiotics for 3 months.  I had a sinus infection, about 2007.  It was so bad, my equilibrium went totally bazerk, and I was sick every day for 3 months.  never missed a day of work etc. but talk about feeling inhuman.  Finally tried an online remedy, and it was like about 30 seconds after I drank a tbsp in water, of Apple Cider Vinegar, that I felt my head (the cement it felt like) start clearing.  It continued to drain, and in 3 days I was normal again.  I sware I thought I'd never feel well again  Now if I feel anything like a sinus or cold thing coming on, I grab the ACV.  I have NOT had a sinus infection since then.

Believe me, I believe in conventional medicine as well.  I wouldn't be alive (I doubt it) if it weren't for a pacemaker I got in 97, but if, like I said, there is an alternative besides drugs to try, I will try it first.

 Denise


----------



## That Guy (Feb 23, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Thanks, Happy - I kind of figured that it would be used as an aid for bowel movements, since many humans experience the same thing. Luckily I'm not one of them.


----------



## Gael (Feb 24, 2014)

Water is life. I learned years ago to drink proper amounts of water daily. It cleanses inside and out and you need it to remove toxins from the body and rehydrate yourself. I know so many people who don't drink enough water and have all sorts of problems because of it.

It's health rule 101.


----------



## Gael (Feb 24, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm hoping some of our Florida members can answer a question: do you drink the tap water down there?
> 
> I've heard quite a few stories about how bad it is ...



Tap water is usually not good anyplace, period. Unless you get it from a mountain spring or artesian well. I just use a jug with a replaceable filter. cheaper then bottled water and purer.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 24, 2014)

Gael said:


> Tap water is usually not good anyplace, period. Unless you get it from a mountain spring or artesian well. I just use a jug with a replaceable filter. cheaper then bottled water and purer.



I have one of those too, and my water is far worse than yours I promise.....really hard!


----------



## Gael (Feb 24, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I have one of those too, and my water is far worse than yours I promise.....really hard!



They're just a good route to go. But no ones tap water is good I would say. Hard water isn't necessarily more unhealthy though:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_water


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 24, 2014)

Gael said:


> They're just a good route to go. But no ones tap water is good I would say. Hard water isn't necessarily more unhealthy though:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_water



No, but it ruins kettles; washing machines, and requires a lot of shower gel!


----------



## Gael (Feb 24, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> No, but it ruins kettles; washing machines, and requires a lot of shower gel!



Indeed! Not to mention rotten to wash your hair in. I've visited places with hard water and it stinks when trying to get any sort of lather up. I thought you were referring more to the health aspect of it.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 24, 2014)

You are of course quite right; but I am not one of the healthiest people on here....and I don't like drinking water a lot!


----------



## Gael (Feb 24, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> You are of course quite right; but I am not one of the healthiest people on here....and I don't like drinking water a lot!



Oh dear. Well, maybe you might consider doing just that. It could improve things for you and could have been a source of some problems for you by not having properly flushed your system.
It's a discipline to get yourself used to drinking enough glasses of water a day. But you can do it and it will become part of your routine. They sell jugs with filters or the type you attach directly to your faucet.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 25, 2014)

the best way to prepare your water is to start with o3 or ozone purification, then run that water thru reverse osmosis filters. some tap filters just use charcoal to remove the coloration. one of the best buys yu can make is to use good water. Both walmart and sams clubs and costco use this method and walmart has a website you can look up the "impurities" in the lot of water you bought. a good way to go if your to busy to do yourself. Micropore or ceramic (Katadyne) filters work well also if your needs are small. Will some please define healthy? No matter how healthy yu are, yu can be always be healthier. If the inconvience of drinking more water outways a relative reference frame of health, well?


----------



## Gael (Feb 25, 2014)

rt3 said:


> the best way to prepare your water is to start with o3 or ozone purification, then run that water thru reverse osmosis filters. some tap filters just use charcoal to remove the coloration. one of the best buys yu can make is to use good water. Both walmart and sams clubs and costco use this method and walmart has a website you can look up the "impurities" in the lot of water you bought. a good way to go if your to busy to do yourself. Micropore or ceramic (Katadyne) filters work well also if your needs are small. Will some please define healthy? No matter how healthy yu are, yu can be always be healthier. If the inconvience of drinking more water outways a relative reference frame of health, well?



Good advice there and I would say drinking enough water is an absolute, end of.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 26, 2014)

*Alkalinity for health, pH of popular drinks.*

One of the important things is to keep our body alkaline for health. When we eat acid-making foods, our body will easily get sick, and we are more apt to contract a disease, or to have more arthritis or other joint pain. Water has a pH very close to the optimal pH for the human body, so drinking purified water is alkalizing and healing to the body.
Most of the common things that we drink, such as soda pop, coffee, energy drinks, and even most of the so-called Vitamin Water, is extremely acidic, with a pH rating of around 3-4, rather then the 7+ which water is.
These common drinks can lower the pH in our body and make it more acidic, while drinking water will help normalize the body to the proper range on the alkaline--acidic scale. here is the pH of some of our most common drinks in the US.


----------



## Gael (Feb 27, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> One of the important things is to keep our body alkaline for health. When we eat acid-making foods, our body will easily get sick, and we are more apt to contract a disease, or to have more arthritis or other joint pain. Water has a pH very close to the optimal pH for the human body, so drinking purified water is alkalizing and healing to the body.
> Most of the common things that we drink, such as soda pop, coffee, energy drinks, and even most of the so-called Vitamin Water, is extremely acidic, with a pH rating of around 3-4, rather then the 7+ which water is.
> These common drinks can lower the pH in our body and make it more acidic, while drinking water will help normalize the body to the proper range on the alkaline--acidic scale. here is the pH of some of our most common drinks in the US.



You're absolutelycorrect. Something that hasn't been noted before and is important in realzing yet another reason for proper water consumption.


----------



## Bee (Feb 27, 2014)

I always fill an ordinary bottle up with water from the tap and place it in the fridge ( I prefer cold water), it is a hard water area where I live and never worry about it.


----------



## Gael (Feb 27, 2014)

Bee said:


> I always fill an ordinary bottle up with water from the tap and place it in the fridge ( I prefer cold water), it is a hard water area where I live and never worry about it.



Very cold water isn't the best for the intestines as much as we crave it in hot weather. Room temperature is better. And here is why:
http://www.fitday.com/fitness-articles/nutrition/healthy-eating/ice-water-and-digestion.html#b


----------



## Bee (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry Gael but I didn't click on your link because what one person says this year is contradicted by someone else next year, so why take notice, do what you are most comfortable with and I am most comfortable drinking ice cold drinks.


----------



## Gael (Feb 27, 2014)

Bee said:


> Sorry Gael but I didn't click on your link because what one person says this year is contradicted by someone else next year, so why take notice, do what you are most comfortable with and I am most comfortable drinking ice cold drinks.



That's ok Bee; to thine ownself be true and all that!


----------



## Rainee (Feb 27, 2014)

All good advice here... and its true.. drinking water gets rid of toxins and also can help get rid of fluids.. but isnt the rule 
to still drink 8 glasses a day.. as too much water is just as bad as not enough someone said the other day .. I always thought 
your body got rid of the fluid it didn`t need so you can`t really over drink water .. but who am I to know .. no scientist just a simple 
nurse ...


----------



## Gael (Feb 27, 2014)

Rainee said:


> All good advice here... and its true.. drinking water gets rid of toxins and also can help get rid of fluids.. but isnt the rule
> to still drink 8 glasses a day.. as too much water is just as bad as not enough someone said the other day .. I always thought
> your body got rid of the fluid it didn`t need so you can`t really over drink water .. but who am I to know .. no scientist just a simple
> nurse ...



I doubt you'd drink to much water, something that's rarely done. The opposite usually occurs. What would be a problem is not emptying your bladder enough which is a classic was to get a UTI.


----------



## Raina5 (Feb 28, 2014)

drinking a glass of water always makes me feel better!  I have heard you can overdue it though, it can mess with your electrolyte balance?  Not sure how much you would have to drink to do that though.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 28, 2014)

On average, we are about 60% H2O.  So, hydrating makes sense.  If enough water is not ingested, it will be drawn away from the major organs and that's not a good thing.


----------

